# Dilysia



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

I have just started scratchbuilding a model tanker from plans drawn up by Vic Smeed. 
The description of the S.T.S.'Dilysia' is an 18,000 ton tanker in 1/150 scale with acknowledgements to Shell Petroleum Co.
Having sailed on the 'Davila' (1938 built) I knew it was not one of the 'D' class ships of that era so I decided to do some research. 
Could not find any mention of a 'Dilysia' anywhere then when I transferred the scale dimensions to real life size the actual ship would have been 458.6 ft LOA, 57 ft Beam, drawing 24.22 ft laden. This in my opinion would be a tad short of 18,000 DWT. 
Exchanged e-mails with Kees Helder (helderline/Shell web site) and he had no knowledge of a ship of that name so I'm wondering if this is a 'generic' tanker with an imaginary name.. 
Can anyone shed any light on it.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi jim, yes it was an incarnation of Vic Smeed, and was a "typical" type of tanker that was easy for the moderate modeler to tackle. when he produced the plans sometime in the 1960's when modeling techniques and materials were not as good or as freely obtainable as such things as abs plastics and metal fitting that we take for granted these days it made the building of such a topic just that little more accessable.how ever I believe that he did base his drawings loosly on a specific ship but I am not sure as to what that was.If you email John Cundell editor of model boats on [email protected] he may be able to help. cheers,neil.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Jim, 
I have an Excel spreadsheet of ALL the Shell "D" Ships that I know of. Part of my (sad) hobby of tracing ALL Shell ships and eventually getting it on the Internet and FREE for ALL to see.

The vessel you mention is unheard of so I would assume that *Dilysia *is indeed a fictional name; neither is it the name of any shell (marine or land).

The "D's" of the 1938/9 had a LOA of around 458 feet, beam of 57 feet and a draught of about 24 feet. 12250 DWT, 8000 Tons Gross. Most were 4000 H.P, 8 cylinder Diesels.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Neil and Steve
I'll check in with Model Boats.. Agree materials and methods much more sophisticated these days. I have a nephew who is a Tech Ed teacher and he has access to a laser cutter at school so I wander in after hours with sheets of modelling plywood and the plans. Copy the area of the plan into computer place sheet of plywood in laser cutter and out pops all the pieces to build the midship house... 
As said I sailed on the 'Davila' in my early days and the dimensions very familiar although there were about 20 'D' class of that era built all over the place. 
Steve - I imagine you have two books - 'The Anglo Saxon/Shell Tankers' by N.L. Middlemiss and 'Sea Shell' by Stephen Howarth - both great reference books. 
Cheers 
JIm Mac


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you are a lucky man having those facilities, jim.it's stuff of dreams for most of us modelers.cheers,neil.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, got those two and A Century of Oil. A new anniversary book is due out soon to celebrate 100 years of Royal Dutch / Shell, all proceeds are going to charities.
I am on the lookout for 3 more:
1 - Tanker Fleet - The Story of the Shell Tankers and the Men who manned them
2 - The Engineers - A Record of the work done by Shell Engineers in the Second World War
3 - East Indies Episode - An account of the Demolitions carried out and of some experiences of the staff in the East Indies Oil Areas of the Royal Dutch-Shell Group during 1941 and 1942


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Steve 
I'll keep an eye open for those three. One other might be of interest - Tankerman by Capt Dick Williams. I had it on loan recently through the mail from Colin Mclean. I know that's available through abebooks web site. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## david fryer (Nov 5, 2012)

*sts Dilysia*

Its modelled on the "H" ships of shell tankers of that tonnage, "Humilaria" Hadriannia etc"
, I sailed on a couple thats why I am having a go at building it, only complaint is the dvd they sent is not compatible to the uk.


----------

